# Cheese block size.



## sparkypyro (Nov 28, 2012)

So I received my AMNPS and pellets last week and the wifey picked up 26 pounds of cheese yesterday at Costco, 1- 6lb block of mozzarella, 4-2lb blocks of cheddar, 2-2lb blocks of Colby, 2-2lb blocks of sharp cheddar and 2-2lb blocks of Monterey Jack. All if the blocks except for the mozzarella measure 6 1/2" long, 3 1/2" wide and 2 1/4" thick.  My questions are 1.) should i cut them in half making them around an inch thick with the other 2 dimensions the same, 2.)should I smoke all of these for the same duration and 3.)what is the optimum thickness for the cheese blocks to be cut down to.

Thanks.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2012)

cut them I would say smoke will penetrate better I would think, I usually do the smaller 1lbers and smoke for 2 - 3 hrs

you could try the bigger slab post pics and let us know, maybe re smoke it agian if smoke does not go all way thru??? just Idea

Let us know thou.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 28, 2012)

I cut mine down to the size I want to package thinking ahead of what size I'm going to open to eat, usually about 1/2 lb packs.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like to quarter the loafs length wise that we get here, which yields a 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x net length piece. The larger cuts don't get the flavor.













8229232946_67151717f8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 29, 2012)

26 POUNDS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






26 pounds ?

OMG

I do 1/2 pound blocks. More surface area means more smokey taste from my experience.

But this reminds me of people at a buffet line that fill their plate so full that it's like they lose track that they can go back again and get more.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2012)

You would be fine leaving them whole or cut in half length wise to get Cracker size slicing when you are ready to serve. Depending on block size 3" X 3" by whatever length is about as thick as I would go...JJ


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 29, 2012)

I usually cut mine to the size of a Ritz cracker1 1/2 x 1 1/2 inches that way if you slice for a party its easyer and if your going to grate it its a nice manegable size.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like you got a wealth of answers!!!


----------

